# Why is it impossible to backup/restore widgets on the homescreen? ?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BECAUSE GOD HATES NEXUS DEVICES!


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

pro-tip: adw launcher


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

tjk2795 said:


> pro-tip: adw launcher


I'm talking about widgets...

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

You can back up widget layouts through a backup of launcher settings.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Nova.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

Nova will backup and restore widgets.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## Earthsiege (Dec 26, 2011)

+1 for Nova Launcher. Without this being able to backup my homescreens, I doubt I would crackflash anywhere near as much as I do now.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Another vote for Nova. Between Nova andTi Backup, doing clean flashes is no problem at all anymore. A flash aholics best friends.


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

+1 on Nova with an additional recommendation for the Prime upgrade. Worth every penny and the gestures have totally changed how I interface with my Nexus.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Only reason I use Nova over Apex. If you are a crackflasher, Nova's restore feature is far superior.

After you restore you just tap the blank widget and the widget pops back in. Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep. +1 for nova. Use the backup restore feature all the time. It's nice  I would also recommend spending the $4 on nova prime. Gets you a bunch of cool features like gestures and stuff. Really nice


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Only reason I use Nova over Apex. If you are a crackflasher, Nova's restore feature is far superior.
> 
> After you restore you just tap the blank widget and the widget pops back in. Best thing since sliced bread.


Thank you! Took me awhile actually to transfer some backups from some apps to my tablet but once I did that all is well! Apex actually works it's just I had the vertical margin set too high. I noticed Nova being MUCH faster than apex though. Not sure if it's because I got the pro version or what?

My only gripe is you can't set shortcuts when you hold down the "back" navigation key and when you hold down the "view recent apps" key. Any idea why? Gestures for CW/CCW isn't very useful to me and I wish they would allow you to set shortcuts for the other 2 keys besides just home.


----------

